# Obama Rap Spoofs Maaad Funny!



## gotot (May 12, 2009)

Blame IT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D8lj3dg5-o

whatever you like 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-yJBsjatW0&feature=channel

dead and gone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVaiIvcav64&feature=channel\

obama vs mccain in a danceoff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzyT9-9lUyE&feature=related

a milli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7RZTlzXHmo


----------

